
Lindenmayer systems - doppp
http://jobtalle.com/lindenmayer_systems.html
======
rdlecler1
I did my Master in CS 17 years ago and took a course in L-Systems under Dr
Prusinkiewicz (aka Dr P.). Dr P. is (was?) probably the leading authority on
L-System. They provide an interestig high level building blocks for
developmental systems, but they’re a bit cumbersome and they gloss over the
biological details so as as to offer limited biological insight.

------
laxd
Got a hobby project where you can generate l-systems.
[https://mathblocks.net/workspace/#lsystem_0;](https://mathblocks.net/workspace/#lsystem_0;)

Just select a an example from the menu and hit draw to get started. The
l-systems are defined using my own, generic, "mathy" language.

~~~
berg_bon
L-system is great, but as a simpler alternative you can use fractals. You can
see a sample fractal tree generator here:
[https://github.com/bonenberg/Recursive-Oppenheimer-
Tree](https://github.com/bonenberg/Recursive-Oppenheimer-Tree) I wrote it many
years ago after reading Peter E. Oppenheimer paper.

~~~
laxd
Interesting reference. But the point of my app is specifically to play around
with, and learn about, l-systems. I will leave fancy image generation to the
3D folks.

~~~
berg_bon
Your website is superb, I'm playing with l-systems there right as we speak (
͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)

~~~
laxd
Thanks. Much appreciated for a project that just takes forever to get to a
point where I care or dare to share.

------
jarmitage
You can use L-systems to make music in TidalCycles

[https://github.com/tidalcycles/Tidal/blob/67c344884dec661470...](https://github.com/tidalcycles/Tidal/blob/67c344884dec66147008ed0c0c3864daa08171a7/Sound/Tidal/Pattern.hs#L1403)

------
paulgb
I wrote a python tutorial on L-systems a while back if anyone is interested:
[https://bitaesthetics.com/posts/fractal-generation-with-l-
sy...](https://bitaesthetics.com/posts/fractal-generation-with-l-systems.html)

------
virtualritz
L-Systems are context free grammars. There is a generic OSS 3D parser for
context free grammars called Structure Synth[1]. It is based on Context
Free[2] which is also OSS but 2D only and very powerful. It had non context
free features added to the grammar in recent years.

[1] structuresynth.sourceforge.net

[2] contextfreeart.org

